# Roadmaster The Wedge



## Freqman1 (Sep 1, 2014)

I posted this in the show an tell but figured not everyone looks at that thread. I believe this is a '70/71 model and looks original and complete. Serial is L454244 so if anyone can date it for sure I would appreciate it. I'm not really a muscle bike guy so this one will need to find a new home. V/r Shawn


----------



## THE STIG (Sep 1, 2014)

Far out ....


----------



## Jaxon (Sep 1, 2014)

It is a 1970. It is called "The Fantastic One"  Looks original except the sissy bar.


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jaxon said:


> It is a 1970. It is called "The Fantastic One"  Looks original except the sissy bar.




Thanks for the info. Any idea what fair market would be on this bike? Outside my realm of expertise! V/r Shawn


----------



## Jaxon (Sep 1, 2014)

Freqman1 said:


> Thanks for the info. Any idea what fair market would be on this bike? Outside my realm of expertise! V/r Shawn




 It should bring about 300 dollars. Maybe more if you find the right buyer. Paint is holding back the value but it looks original down to the tires and pedals. Does it have all 4 of the plastic frame caps?


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 1, 2014)

Yep it has all four caps. Thanks for the info. V/r Shawn


----------

